# problem report every time i start up hpqddsvc.dll



## RIZZIES (Dec 2, 2008)

I do not know what is causing this I ran windows defender and superantispyware free edition nothing was found. I am running windows vista home premium service pack 1. i un checked everything at startup except for microsoft defender and ca products. it is still happening please help


----------



## RIZZIES (Dec 2, 2008)

I forgot to say it says it is a swrvice hang.


----------



## RIZZIES (Dec 2, 2008)

service


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

It is typical HP garbage - I have disabled every HP service in my system as many are not compatible w/Vista, let alone Vista x64. QuickPlay is the absolute worst.

Go into services.msc and disable HP items.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi,also go to start run and type msconfig press enter under the startup tab uncheck ALL items to do with HP (you can safely turn off all items in msconfig and Vista will still boot) Do not worry, when you wish to use any HP utility it will still run , just not necessary to have them run from startup. To disable services go to start run and type services.msc press enter , to disable a service highlight it and right click select properties then if the service has started select stop then from the drop down box ..."automatic" etc.. select "disable" then make sure you click on "apply".


----------



## RIZZIES (Dec 2, 2008)

I have 32 bit. If I disable services will the hp items still be able to run when I need them?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I doubt you will ever need them however if you wish you can set the service to "manual" that way the service does not start until you run the associated program.


----------

